# DE/NJ/east PA guys, what are you paying for salt now?



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

This i swear is the last year without a commercial salt storage building ..

Got locked in rates for $62 a ton, winter started off with nothing, that salt sat on sites for over 45 days before we started to use it up, 

Called salt vendor we normally use, international salt which is now Morton Salt... given the run around... start calling more places, get salt for $78/ton.

Same place was $92/ton two weeks later, now they're out too.

Another place brings it in from west of NJ somewhere, PA/Ohio or something, $125 a ton with limited amounts.

I think $62 was pretty low, normally we're paying seasonally $75-90 on average, never less, never more.

We havn't really used much salt at all this year, not compared to last year, its BS when Morton starts telling us they have no salt on hand, and yet i watch 15 "fifteen" full dump trucks line up to add to the state DOT pile off i295 to add to their already 500+ tons on the ground. as their "backup" reserve. 

I wanted to build a salt building last year, and ran out of time before winter with permits, surveys etc. Plus i was in sticker shock over the formed 8' concrete wall costs for a 60x45' so i'm going to scale that down to a 45x35'. Superior walls will bring them in on a truck, partially buried under ground for side stability. We should be able to hold 500-1000 tons depending on how high its pushed and all that. Its just become impossible, "at any price" to keep salt on hand throughout the winter unless you have your own supply.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

ok now $140 a ton for two loads shipping from CT today  . At $150~ a ton, i'd rather use sand and cleanup at the end of the season. crazy.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Why are you using formed walls? Code requirements?

Mafia blocks and a fabric coverall structure is MUCH cheaper and works just as well if code will allow it. Here, coverall buildings are considered temporary and thus are exempt from most of the building code BS.

Ours is 42*50, sitting on 4 high mafia blocks, which I think ended up being 8 feet tall. Holds 600 tons pretty easily. I'm pretty sure if we used one of our big wheel loaders to stack it, we could stuff 750 in it. Another set of mafia blocks and it would be no problem.

With the blocks, coverall structure and our man hours putting it all up and together we're into it for about 22K. Concrete was already there, 6 inches thick with 1/2" rebar on 12 inch centers. I'm guessing we would have been another 15K easily if the concrete hadn't been there already.


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

I've been paying $300 to $360 for a pallet of rack this season. Bought one pallet of Calcium for $900 at the beginning and it should just barely make it through the season. Next year I will be switching my new Ram 3500 over to bulk. Just talked with my local dealer about bringing it in next season.

I don't get it, at the beginning of the season the dealers were saying there is a shortage but we had a constant flow of salt up until this week, now everyone is out. I ran out yesterday and called my dealer about two hours late. Guess I learned my lesson about calling right away and not waiting until after my nap.

Michael


----------

